# Alaskan Outbackers Unite!



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Are there any Outbackers in the Great State of Alaska interested in doing a 2009 Summer Mini-Rally? We tried doing this 2 years ago but the 5 or 6 of us interested could not get our dates aligned. This was due to short notice and short summers.

I'll throw some ideas out there if any of you are interested for 2009.

Jim


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds good! We are in Anchorage and are fairly open in July and August


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I can actually take time off now to do this.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

July sounds great too me. I work on the Slope though and am scheduled off July 17 thru July 29 for the month. At this point could we set a date of say July 24 thru July 27 or right in that ball park (give or take a day)?

I'd like to see if any other AK OBers are interested and maybe we could solidify the date and plan a place to camp.

usmc03 & akvagabond, Do you have any preferences as far as areas go? Kenai Peninsula, Seward, Homer, mat-su Valley, Fairbanks / Interior, Etc?


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahumadas said:


> July sounds great too me. I work on the Slope though and am scheduled off July 17 thru July 29 for the month. At this point could we set a date of say July 24 thru July 27 or right in that ball park (give or take a day)?
> 
> I'd like to see if any other AK OBers are interested and maybe we could solidify the date and plan a place to camp.
> 
> usmc03 & akvagabond, Do you have any preferences as far as areas go? Kenai Peninsula, Seward, Homer, mat-su Valley, Fairbanks / Interior, Etc?


That is the one weekend that will not work for me but keep trying to get more interest for that date and see...


----------



## Northernstar (Jan 6, 2009)

We are bringing the Outback back up from the lower 48 this summer, so anytime after mid July will be really cool!!!! Please keep us in the loop.
Thanks 
Frank



AKvagabond said:


> July sounds great too me. I work on the Slope though and am scheduled off July 17 thru July 29 for the month. At this point could we set a date of say July 24 thru July 27 or right in that ball park (give or take a day)?
> 
> I'd like to see if any other AK OBers are interested and maybe we could solidify the date and plan a place to camp.
> 
> usmc03 & akvagabond, Do you have any preferences as far as areas go? Kenai Peninsula, Seward, Homer, mat-su Valley, Fairbanks / Interior, Etc?


That is the one weekend that will not work for me but keep trying to get more interest for that date and see...
[/quote]


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea!







It looks like it is shaping up to be a great intro to summer.







Let me know a location and date and I will put in for leave time.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

AKvagabond & All

Would the weekend of July 17th thru (or around) July 20th work for you? That will be the first weekend of my R&R but would be available to meet all of you and camp starting that Friday (7/17). I'll just have my DW get the Outback ready so we could leave on Firday morning the day after I come home from work.

If July 17th thru the 19th or 20th works for the rest of you does anyone have a "special" CG to meet? We like Eklutna Lake State Park just outside of Anchorage. Seward is always a sure thing but I'm sure the crowds will be large due to the Fishing Derbies. I'm open to any suggestions and would even drive to Homer, Fairbanks, Glenallen or anywhere else someone strongly suggests.

Jim


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

The weekend of the 17th would work for us...Eklutna Lake would be nice!


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like great fun. Let us know the dates, we'll try to be there. The 17-20 of July works, I work a week on/week off. We have been to Tolsona numerous times and we love it there. They have an area for group gatherings. Tolsona is in the Glennallen area. (www.tolsona.com)
Eric & Judy


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

All,

Thanks for the responses. It sounds like July 17th through the 19th would work for most eveyone with such short notice. Since Northernstar is coming from Fairbanks, I'm in agreement with akdream to stay at the Tolsona Wilderness CG in Glenallen (off of the Glenn Highway). This would mean that everyone's drive time would be about equal. We've stayed there before and it is a nice CG not to mention the fact that they have "The prettiest dump site" in Alaska.

I'd like to see if some of the other AK Obers reply to this thread with other suggestions, but with enough in agreement, I'll contact Tolsona CG for availability and a group rate.

Jim

click here to see Tolsona Wilderness CG map, rates, pics, etc


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Count us in.







These dates sound good!







Tolsona is a nice place to camp and the grayling fishing is wonderful.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahumadas said:


> All,
> 
> Thanks for the responses. It sounds like July 17th through the 19th would work for most eveyone with such short notice. Since Northernstar is coming from Fairbanks, I'm in agreement with akdream to stay at the Tolsona Wilderness CG in Glenallen (off of the Glenn Highway). This would mean that everyone's drive time would be about equal. We've stayed there before and it is a nice CG not to mention the fact that they have "The prettiest dump site" in Alaska.
> 
> ...


Are we final yet? Are you making group reservations? Dowe need to make our own?
Thanks for all your work on this!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone drive the stake in the ground. This rally looks like its about to happen


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.

Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)

Also, I'm going to mention that there will be 8 OBs in the group give or take a few. I was kind of waiting to hear back from some of the others but I don't want to wait any longer. Once we get the reservations made then we can discuss activities and the possibilities of a Salmon / Halibut / Moose Steak / King Crab / Prince William Sound Oyster feast & potluck









Will let you all know when I get a reply from Tolsona CG

Thanks

Jim


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We'll be there!!







I can boil water, most of the time...


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Are we still on for this and the dates mentioned? I am planning on attending but will have to take time off to do so.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahumadas said:


> Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.
> 
> Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)
> 
> ...


Jim- I haven't seen any updates to this. What did you find out?







I will be going dip netting for reds on the Kenai as well as Halibut out of Homer that same week. Nothing like fresh grilled Butt on the BBQ!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.
> 
> Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)
> 
> ...


Jim- I haven't seen any updates to this. What did you find out?







I will be going dip netting for reds on the Kenai as well as Halibut out of Homer that same week. Nothing like fresh grilled Butt on the BBQ!








[/quote]

I am trying to plan a dip net trip that week also. The tides are pretty big between the 21st and 27th and I typically do pretty good then. My only problem at this point is how to get the OB and a boat down at the same time.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.
> 
> Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)
> 
> ...


Jim- I haven't seen any updates to this. What did you find out?







I will be going dip netting for reds on the Kenai as well as Halibut out of Homer that same week. Nothing like fresh grilled Butt on the BBQ!








[/quote]

I am trying to plan a dip net trip that week also. The tides are pretty big between the 21st and 27th and I typically do pretty good then. My only problem at this point is how to get the OB and a boat down at the same time.
[/quote]

We fortunatly dip net from the north beach on the mouth of the Kenai, no need for a boat. We stay at Diamond M RV Park. The children enjoy seeing all the animals on the working ranch, alpackas, turkeys, horses, cows, chickens, rabbits, etc. We also like to head up to Nikiski pool and the big water slide as well as the NASA Challenger center in Kenai.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.
> 
> Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)
> 
> ...


Jim- I haven't seen any updates to this. What did you find out?







I will be going dip netting for reds on the Kenai as well as Halibut out of Homer that same week. Nothing like fresh grilled Butt on the BBQ!








[/quote]

I am trying to plan a dip net trip that week also. The tides are pretty big between the 21st and 27th and I typically do pretty good then. My only problem at this point is how to get the OB and a boat down at the same time.
[/quote]

We fortunatly dip net from the north beach on the mouth of the Kenai, no need for a boat. We stay at Diamond M RV Park. The children enjoy seeing all the animals on the working ranch, alpackas, turkeys, horses, cows, chickens, rabbits, etc. We also like to head up to Nikiski pool and the big water slide as well as the NASA Challenger center in Kenai.








[/quote]

I like the boat otpion. I tried the beach one and wasn't too keen on getting drenched. I have friends of the family up the road on K-beach we stay at but may stay there also don't know yet.

Have we figured out a date for getting everyone together yet?


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We are looking at the 17th -19 of July at Tolsona, about mile 176 of the Glenn.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> Okay I'm putting this steak on the grill Errrrrrrr...I mean driving this stake in the ground.
> 
> Let's plan on July 17th through the 19th at the Tolsona Wilderness Campgound. I am contacting them now and will let you know what works best for them (individual or group ressies)
> 
> ...


Jim- I haven't seen any updates to this. What did you find out?







I will be going dip netting for reds on the Kenai as well as Halibut out of Homer that same week. Nothing like fresh grilled Butt on the BBQ!








[/quote]

I am trying to plan a dip net trip that week also. The tides are pretty big between the 21st and 27th and I typically do pretty good then. My only problem at this point is how to get the OB and a boat down at the same time.
[/quote]

We fortunatly dip net from the north beach on the mouth of the Kenai, no need for a boat. We stay at Diamond M RV Park. The children enjoy seeing all the animals on the working ranch, alpackas, turkeys, horses, cows, chickens, rabbits, etc. We also like to head up to Nikiski pool and the big water slide as well as the NASA Challenger center in Kenai.








[/quote]

I like the boat otpion. I tried the beach one and wasn't too keen on getting drenched. I have friends of the family up the road on K-beach we stay at but may stay there also don't know yet.

Have we figured out a date for getting everyone together yet?
[/quote]

It looks like we are still looking at July 17-19.







I am not sure if we are getting individual sites or one big group. At last it looked as though Ahumadas was looking into it and was to be talking to the folks at Tolsona Wilderness Campground.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to come to! Do I need to make my own reservations. I am stoked and can't wait!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey all,

I just called the camp ground and they have eight sites blocked for us. They asked if I would pass along that you call and give them your name so they know who is in the group. The sites are all gonna be back in if I understood her right. You don't have to pay anything now, but when you check in, you need to make sure to tell them you are part of our group so they don't place you in a different place. The phone number is:

www.tolsona.com

173 Glenn Hwy
Glennallen, AK 99588
(907) 822-3865


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Tolsona Wilderness Campground and gave them my name.







My family and I will be staying 18-20 July. We might be coming up on the 17th, that depends on how the fishing goes that same week in Homer and dip netting on the Kenai, timing thing and miles.







Like usmc03 posted (thank you for taking the first step), we need to each call and let them know that we are part of the eight coming in for the 17-19 July. She said that if it turns out that we need more spots, she will add them as needed. I don't think we want to limit the number of Outbackers, especially with the number of Outbacks that I see each weekend going up and down the Glenn, Parks, and Sterling Highways.







Get the word out!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We will get there sometime on the 17th coming up from Anchorage, then a few days later, I am heading to Soldotna for the dipnetting thing. I am looking forward to this get together should be fun. I am thinking of posting something on the gate of my storage on base as there are tons of OB's there.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We'll be heading up on the 17th also. Anyone want to meet at the fairgrounds and convoy up.








I just e-mailed our reservation request.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

akdream said:


> We'll be heading up on the 17th also. Anyone want to meet at the fairgrounds and convoy up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm up for that. Not quite sure what time we will be leaving at this juncture.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

usmc03 said:


> We will get there sometime on the 17th coming up from Anchorage, then a few days later, I am heading to Soldotna for the dipnetting thing. I am looking forward to this get together should be fun. I am thinking of posting something on the gate of my storage on base as there are tons of OB's there.


We just called and confirmed our arrival on the 17th. They did indicate that the office closes at 10PM so if we convey we might want to plan around that time.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

It takes a little over 2.5 hours from Palmer. We're off on Friday's so our times are flexable.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have that weekend off too so I was thinking mid to early afternoon, but we are open to anything.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> I have that weekend off too so I was thinking mid to early afternoon, but we are open to anything.


That is what we were thinking also.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

It looks like my plans to go Halibut fishing out of Homer on the 17th are going to be canceled.







I will still be dip netting on the 15-16.







I will still bring some fresh Kenai reds to cook up at camp. So I might join you guys for the trek north on the 17th, leaving the fair grounds. I will keep in touch if my plans change. I still plan on coming back to Palmer on the 20th.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have two-fold question for you guys coming to this get together. How many have done the tip-out drawer conversion, and who would be willing to help me do mine? I have the drawer but not necessarily the grey matter to install it. Thanks in advance.

Lance


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> I have two-fold question for you guys coming to this get together. How many have done the tip-out drawer conversion, and who would be willing to help me do mine? I have the drawer but not necessarily the grey matter to install it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Lance


I still have the tip out also. What parts do I need? I have been wanting to do this also but lack the.....







.....mental fortitude to do it.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So we are getting close to the date. Do we know for sure who all is attending?


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We were at Tolsona over the 4th. I was told that there were only 2 or 3 reservations. I spoke with PFLOCK the other day, he said he was probably going. We'll be there!!







Other than that......


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Couple questions:

Has anyone heard from Ahumadas?

And would any of you object if our SOB pop up freind came along?

Getting the truck back from the body shop today, someone gave my backbumper a love kiss a few weeks ago and needed to get it sorted out. We are looking forward to the trip.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Bring them along,







(of course they have to do all cooking, cleaning, etc)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We will be coming up on Saturday morning before noon. The plan is to have the OB all hitched up tonight and roll at 7 am. Thankful for the sun coming up early.







I did real well with the reds in Kenai and will bring some up for dinner on Saturday. I will give the folks at Tolsona a call to let them know our expected arrival. Time to go pack! See you all tomorrow.


----------

